# Kansas City, MO



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a sorely tempting job offer from Honeywell sitting on my desk, and it would require me to move to the Kansas City area. I was curious to know what the cycling culture is like and what areas are good for living (or even areas I should avoid).


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Are you looking at a position at the south KC manufacturing facility? If so then Lee's Summit is a pretty popular suburban area. There's also some nice sections in Grandview. 

Kansas City has a 1% earnings tax. If your employer is in Kansas City, or if you live in Kansas City you pay the 1% tax (but not 2% if you live and work in KC, it's still just 1%).

I can't speak knowledgeably to the cycling culture here. I do mostly solo rides but usually see other cyclist when I'm out. More wavers than non-wavers. Plenty of charity rides around town and have noticed there are several cycling clubs. There's access to the KATY trail (old railroad line across Missouri to St. Louis) pretty close to south KC. I'm on the north side of town and love the cycling there. I live in the city but can get out to the country in about 5 miles.

Sorry didn't see this sooner, haven't been on here in a long time and just recently got back on the bike. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Up and Atom said:


> Are you looking at a position at the south KC manufacturing facility? If so then Lee's Summit is a pretty popular suburban area. There's also some nice sections in Grandview.


That's the facility. The FM&T nuclear energy division.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

If you're not looking for the usual suburban type of home/community (aka Lee's Summit, there are some nice areas in KC, MO proper but it's kind of hit and miss. I'd look primarily south of 435 if you're looking at houses. 

This might give you a better idea of cycling in the KC area, Home - Cycling Kansas City. Has a list of several of the group rides in KC. I know just in the downtown area there's been a couple of new cycling shops / bars open up so we definitely have a good base of cyclists here.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll be heading out there next week. The apartment complexes that interested me are all in the southern half of KC. Housing prices do look very tempting, but I still want to rent the first year before I hastily jump into something.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck with the move and welcome to KC. Still lots of good riding weather here once you get situated. If you like barbecue you're definitely going to need to log some miles to keep the weight down. If there's anything I can help with let me know.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I ended up finding a nice apartment in Raymore about seven miles from the plant. It’s a fairly quiet area but has every store I need.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad you got settled. Wish I could offer you some advice but I live on the other side of town near the airport. Sunday's during Chiefs games make an excellent time to go out for a ride, not nearly as much traffic.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Up and Atom said:


> Sunday's during Chiefs games make an excellent time to go out for a ride, not nearly as much traffic.


I learned the hard way that driving on I-435 during rush hour is a terrible idea. Until I get my top secret clearance I have to drive all the way to the west location in Overland Park, KS, so I've had to figure out a more commuter friendly route. I also came to the realization that bicycle commuting will still be difficult even after I'm cleared. The main campus prohibits all two-way electronic devices, cameras, and radios inside inner (classified) areas, so my only hope is to leave my cameras in one of the temporary lockers. Those get snagged rather quickly.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

There's an old but true saying in Missouri. There's two seasons: Winter and construction. I feel for your drive in the south part of town. Just be glad you don't have any bridges to cross like we do in the northland. 

Have you gotten a chance to get out and ride?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Up and Atom said:


> Have you gotten a chance to get out and ride?


I have, and now I have to plan my routes in advance to account for the wind. The other day there was a sustained 15mph wind from the south (gusting up to 30), so I headed directly south on the outbound leg. I thought I was going to trade hills for wind going from NY to MO, but I just added more wind.


----------

